# Strauss-Howe generational theory



## sweetrice (Jun 21, 2019)

If you've heard of it, which turning would we be in? 
Which turning would you ascribe the more recent generations to?


----------



## 408610 (Oct 3, 2016)

I think it is Gen Z.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

I don’t know about you, but I think this describes Generation Z perfectly 



> Artist (Adaptive) generations enter childhood after an Unraveling, during a Crisis, a time when great dangers cut down social and political complexity in favor of public consensus, aggressive institutions, and an ethic of personal sacrifice. Artists grow up overprotected by adults preoccupied with the Crisis, come of age as the socialized and conformist young adults of a post-Crisis world, break out as process-oriented midlife leaders during an Awakening, and age into thoughtful post-Awakening elders.


The crises are either the global financial crises, global terrorism, climate change and 9/11. 

It makes sense that Generation Z grew up with paranoia, even the expansiveness of digital networking, has led to a form of crises, since populations of kids are too addicted to online media. 

A lot of people like me listened to revival punk music such as nu metal like Slipknot and other heavy metal or screaming vocalists. It set us apart, however it’s revival of 70s music because most of the acts were trying to bring back values from their childhood such as the punk music they grew up listening to.

It makes sense we would become socialised and conformist now with the Internet and being surrounded by the expectations of the world 24/7, but yeah we will become wise adults because we lived through the crises. 

Judging from this theory, Generation Z is equivalent to the Silent Generation, so I guess we might be expecting another Elvis Presley, or an entirely outerspace version and new form of music. We just haven’t witnessed them yet, because they’re still in their early 20s, and we would expect culture to change toward the peak of Generation Z in another 6-7 years or so.


----------



## talkingenerations (Jul 24, 2020)

Under this theory, we are currently in a Crisis. Gen Z is also called the Homeland Generation, is under Artist/Adaptive birth years are 2005 - present.


----------



## talkingenerations (Jul 24, 2020)

Birth years are different than many other sources


----------



## Spacenik (Sep 23, 2020)

It's pseudoscientific cyclical theory according to which history repeats every 80 years, and leadership styles depend on date of birth. I don't see the leadership styles of GW Bush, Bill Clinton and Donald Trump as particularly similar, despite the three being born in the same year. Rather, Bush was more like Ronald Reagan, who was born over 30 years earlier.

For an in-depth analysis, read this:




__





William Strauss and Neil Howe


William Strauss (1947-2007) and Neil Howe (1951-) think society turns on a repeating set of four circa 20-year stages in an approximately 80-year cycle and they try to predict the future based on this.




rationalwiki.org





The most important argument to debunk it: if there is one crisis every 80 years, why didn't WW2 wait until 1997?


----------

